# Everclear in Pennsylvania



## VFD421

To my brothers in PA, Everclear is available for purchase from your local state store. You do however need a permit. I found the form online, form number PLCB-2196.

I filled it out and mailed it in, no cost other than the stamp. If they approve your application they will send you a letter authorizing you to purchase.

Just thought I would share this if anyone is interested.


----------



## indigosmoke

VFD421 said:


> You do however need a permit.


Good grief!!


----------



## JGD

Crazy, I never knew some states restricted everclear. I (don't) remember many nights in college that involved too much everclear...


----------



## phineasrex

Thank you, I had been driving to Delaware to get mine.


----------



## thebayratt

We got it on the shelves in MS all you need is money.

can anyone say bootlegging?


----------



## Fury556

Can't get it in Florida. When I lived in Georgia I would get Golden Grain or Everclear.


----------



## El Gringo

Thank you, I wouldnt have imagined. They must keep the stuff outta sight cause I havent seen any on the shelves in about 100 years.

I found the form and filled out and copied...what the heck, I'll mail it in.

*Do you know why the signature and address section at the bottom is on there twice?


----------



## phineasrex

PA has arcane liquor laws. I really don't want to say any more, but it would sure be nice to walk into a grocery store and buy a 6-pack.


----------



## bandlwalmer

I am planning in sending in a form also. Hopefully "cleaning tobacco pipes" is good enough of a reason!


----------



## Rock31

$11 in NJ


----------



## WilsonRoa

Its banned in VA. I've had to get mine in DE and in NJ.


----------



## Natedogg

I buy it in 1 liter bottles here in DE; $34.95.


----------



## FlimFlammery

It was recently banned here in NC about 4 months ago, though the stores were allowed to sell off the last of their stock. I bought a couple of gallons as soon as I heard about the ban, so I should be good for a while. A little goes a long way with the stuff.


----------



## CWL

Sheesh! 

While only 151 proof is legal in CA, at least we can just go to a liquor store and buy it!


----------



## dbreazeale

i pick mine up in MD when i visit the outlaws. you can't get it in NY anymore, either.


----------



## skydvejam

Well at least as long as I have a military ID card, I know that I can access it if there is an installation near me. Joys of the military, gotta have the everclear to help on the weekends.


----------



## EvoFX

CWL said:


> Sheesh!
> 
> While only 151 proof is legal in CA, at least we can just go to a liquor store and buy it!


well that is good to know they have something close to 191

I know they do not sell it in Idaho.

But they do sell it in Oregon


----------



## JeffinChi

Everclear, among many other inanimate objects, is also banned in The Peoples Republic of Chicago. I have to go out to the 'burbs to get mine.


----------



## Cpuless

Ahh, the many annoyances of trying to do anything in the people republic of Chicago. Taxes there are insane on top of the restrictions.


----------



## VFD421

bandlwalmer said:


> I am planning in sending in a form also. Hopefully "cleaning tobacco pipes" is good enough of a reason!


That is the reason I used, cleaning and restoration.



El ****** said:


> *Do you know why the signature and address section at the bottom is on there twice?


Not sure, I signed in both places.

When approved they sent a copy of the letter to the local State store. I have to use that store only and it did have to be ordered in.


----------



## MarkC

El ****** said:


> Do you know why the signature and address section at the bottom is on there twice?


It's a test to see if you've already been sampling the stuff.


----------



## Jessefive

That is crazy! I'm glad that I live so close to NJ!


----------



## Natedogg

The whole ridiculous thing is, you can put any reason down you want other than "drinking it" and you could go home, clean a pipe and pound a shot while cleaning and they would be none the wiser. Sounds like an attempt at the Nanny State yet again.

VA's law cracks me up. Grain alcohol legal to buy, but it's not legal to sell by any state store unless it is colored and flavored. You're not supposed to sell alcohol unless you have a state license, so where are you supposed to buy it then?


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Illegal to sell Everclear in pretty much all of New England: Maine, New Hampshire, Massachusetts at least. 
Really annoying.


----------



## piperdown

EvoFX said:


> well that is good to know they have something close to 191
> 
> I know they do not sell it in Idaho.
> 
> But they do sell it in Oregon


Find someone heading down to Jackpot NV and have them bring some back.
Grew up in Twin Falls, short 35 minute drive with LOTS of stuff you can't find in other states.


----------



## Jack Straw

They don't have it here, although they do have Bacardi 151 and higher proof vodkas.

When I lived in New Orleans you could get it at pretty much any corner store, any time day or night.


----------



## shannensmall

The highest proof stuff I've ever seen in any local ABC is 151. Never even knew of everclear until joining puff.


----------



## EvoFX

piperdown said:


> Find someone heading down to Jackpot NV and have them bring some back.
> Grew up in Twin Falls, short 35 minute drive with LOTS of stuff you can't find in other states.


They do, but its the 75%. not sure if its that big of a difference. I live closer to Ontario, and just picked some up today. so you can defiantly buy 190proof in oregon

and has anyone mastered dipping your cleaners into whatever alcohol you use? i am not sure how to get my cleaner soaked without pouring alot of it out. even in a bowl i am not sure if i want to pour it back into the bottle. How do you do it?


----------



## Commander Quan

Stick the pipe cleaner in the bottle and tip it sideways until it covers 1/4 of the pipe cleaner, you don't need to soak the whole thing.


----------



## shannensmall

I just fill half a shot glass.


----------



## gibson_es

JGD said:


> Crazy, I never knew some states restricted everclear. I (don't) remember many nights in college that involved too much everclear...


thats because it only takes a little.... hahaha.

on another note, we dont have it here in FL, so at least you can get it somehow.


----------



## rob51461

There was a "wine"called "cisco" in NJ basicly grain alcahol mixed with grape juice. It was banned!!


----------



## phineasrex

My formula for the proper proportioning of this violate and valuable liquid is rather simple. Go to the liquor store, buy one of those small one drink sized bottles of your favorite hooch, drink said hooch, carefully refill empty bottle with Everclear. It's easy to wet your pipe cleaner without soaking the whole thing this way. Plus, Everclear should be used judiciously, and the amount that will fit in a little bottle will last a decent amount of time.


----------



## rob51461

And just to say I have had real shine and everclear cant touch it. I have shared it with people that thought they were "hard drinkers" they drank it ,passed out and pissed their pants everyone of them


----------



## gibson_es

rob51461 said:


> And just to say I have had real shine and everclear cant touch it. I have shared it with people that thought they were "hard drinkers" they drank it ,passed out and pissed their pants everyone of them


this is what i use on my pipes, or when i get sick and need to clear out the phlem. easy to make, cheap. strong. just make sure you get it from a trusting person, sadly too many people try to make shine, sell it, and dont know how to remove the methane, heads and tails people!


----------



## VFD421

EvoFX said:


> and has anyone mastered dipping your cleaners into whatever alcohol you use? i am not sure how to get my cleaner soaked without pouring alot of it out. even in a bowl i am not sure if i want to pour it back into the bottle. How do you do it?


I just use a recycled Brebbia Liquid Pipe Cleaner Bottle, holds 2 oz. Has a small hole on the top for inserting your pipe Cleaner


----------



## MarkC

rob51461 said:


> There was a "wine"called "cisco" in NJ basicly grain alcahol mixed with grape juice. It was banned!!


Wow...a pre-mixed Purple Jesus! It's not real unless it's mixed in a trash can, though...


----------



## Griz

How unusual. It is interesting to note that the supposed home of democracy (the 13 original colonies) are home of the most liberty quelling and draconian laws of the free states.

Thank God the government is there to watch over and guide us.


----------

